# Constipation and irritability



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wondering for all you chronic constipation-ers out there ... do u get very irritable when you're constipated? I can literally tell after eating something if its gonna bind me up and my mood suddenly changes - I'm sharp, angry, irritable. Its a total irrational reaction I know, but somehow I can't help it!I'm also sick of the gas pain created by laxatives. I swear it makes it so much harder to deal with the constipation but my GP wants me to stay on it long term. I do everything I can to get rid or it but its always stuck - can't seem to pass it, grr! I've tried gas pills but they just make the constipation worse. I've tried exercise everything, nothing seems to help. Sometimes taking Domperidone does, but I don't like taking it too much because I prefer to reserve it for occasions when I'm very nauseous. When I'm not as constipated my mood's great, but that's very rare!


----------



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

em_t said:


> Just wondering for all you chronic constipation-ers out there ... do u get very irritable when you're constipated? I can literally tell after eating something if its gonna bind me up and my mood suddenly changes - I'm sharp, angry, irritable. Its a total irrational reaction I know, but somehow I can't help it!I'm also sick of the gas pain created by laxatives. I swear it makes it so much harder to deal with the constipation but my GP wants me to stay on it long term. I do everything I can to get rid or it but its always stuck - can't seem to pass it, grr! I've tried gas pills but they just make the constipation worse. I've tried exercise everything, nothing seems to help. Sometimes taking Domperidone does, but I don't like taking it too much because I prefer to reserve it for occasions when I'm very nauseous. When I'm not as constipated my mood's great, but that's very rare!


Constipation messes with my mood like you wouldn't believe!I damn near feel euphoria on mornings when I have a regular bm! On mornings when I don't I feel real real bad. That's just after one or two days. Make that four or five days and it's all I can think about. When I was younger I never even looked at it as being constipated because I never felt any pain. Not even after a week of no bm. Now that I'm trying to fix it, it consumes me!I went on a vacation recently and did not have a bm the whole time there. Four days. I was the worse company someone could of hoped for. I got back home took my medication and the next morning boom a huge brick comes out of me! I felt great! My whole mood is starting to become dependent on my bowel movements.


----------



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

I do not think anyone is in a good mood when constipated. I am currently constipated and I just want everyone to leave me alone and all I want to do is sleep to escape the pain


----------



## LNC (Mar 27, 2011)

ChrissyLynn said:


> I do not think anyone is in a good mood when constipated. I am currently constipated and I just want everyone to leave me alone and all I want to do is sleep to escape the pain


This! I was in the most godawful pain this morning-- horrible gas pain and cramps, a feeling of fullness pressing on my bladder, and I finally went to the bathroom and feel amazing!


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

ChrissyLynn said:


> all I want to do is sleep to escape the pain


This! I think it's impossible to be constipated and be in a good mood. I am so bloated and uncomfortable, I feel sick. I even had to cancel an interview today.







An added bonus is having none of your clothes fit.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, feeling like a beached whale is never good for a girl's confidence! I think I'm so irritable because I can't eat as much as I would like, I can feel bloated, full and sick and still want to eat. Thing is I used to be the sort of girl who ate every few hours because I would get shaky or irritable but now I can't cos the more I eat the more constipated I get


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah Scarlett, tried papaya but didn't really help me - too much soluble fibre, found it filled me up too much, even a tiny slice. Kiwi fruit was good for me but gave me very bad acid indigestion


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes i agree with all of you--when i'm really c and in so much pain i just want to be left alone. all my energy goes in dealing with the pain and getting through the day inch by inch--don't have any energy left to be "on" for people.and right--none of the clothes fit--have to wear my fat clothes. and i'm skinny--except for the big ol belly...i have reflux. papaya and kiwi are both way way too acidic for me to handle.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've found recently if I force myself to eat acidic foods that give me really bad reflux they can be good for my constipation. Things like tomatoes, kiwis, chilli - all give me horrendous reflux but does seem to be good for my constipation. Only problem is I get a severe sore throat from eating these things


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's interesting, em, that it helps your c--maybe due to all the vitamin c in the tomatoes and kiwis? doesn't work that way for me, though. all i get is serious gut pain and the battery-acid-in-the-mouth thing.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Could be, I tried vitamin C supplements for a while - did definitely help but gave me very painful gas. I just hate waking up every morning with my throat feeling like its been ripped apart. The sodium picosulphate that I take gives me a very sore throat, its supposed to be fruit flavoured but there's a definite aftertaste! The only thing that makes it better is eating cheese, but I'm so reluctant to because its notorious for being constipating!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

[Hi EmTOTALLY!!!!!Have to consciensciously remind myself every morning to pretend to be alright, to keep my irritability in check, also I'm down to a few outfits that are comfortable enough so basically always wear the same (just alternating)...every day is just one big effort to do what needs to be done, the goal being to get home and go to sleep as soon as possible (nothing hurts when asleep). Sad.quote name='em_t' timestamp='1301583939' post='826531']Just wondering for all you chronic constipation-ers out there ... do u get very irritable when you're constipated? I can literally tell after eating something if its gonna bind me up and my mood suddenly changes - I'm sharp, angry, irritable. Its a total irrational reaction I know, but somehow I can't help it!I'm also sick of the gas pain created by laxatives. I swear it makes it so much harder to deal with the constipation but my GP wants me to stay on it long term. I do everything I can to get rid or it but its always stuck - can't seem to pass it, grr! I've tried gas pills but they just make the constipation worse. I've tried exercise everything, nothing seems to help. Sometimes taking Domperidone does, but I don't like taking it too much because I prefer to reserve it for occasions when I'm very nauseous. When I'm not as constipated my mood's great, but that's very rare![/quote]


----------



## HENRIQUE (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, constirpation change my mood too! After some time I´ve learned it, and it is the first step to get better. I´ve been oriented by a nutritionist. Some times when I´m very constipated, I increase the amount of fiber during one or two days. Usually it works (always with a lot of water).


----------



## enoughalready! (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, yes and again YES! Not having a bm puts me in a very bad mood. I can so relate to Matt. I have had IBS-C for years but it is just recently, when the C got a bit worse, that I have become fixated on it. The other people in my house have normal bm and go like clockwork every single morning. I know it's irrational, but I find this so annoying. Crazy, I know.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

enoughalready! said:


> Yes, yes and again YES! Not having a bm puts me in a very bad mood. I can so relate to Matt. I have had IBS-C for years but it is just recently, when the C got a bit worse, that I have become fixated on it. The other people in my house have normal bm and go like clockwork every single morning. I know it's irrational, but I find this so annoying. Crazy, I know.


 feeling (and being) constipated is an extremely uncomforable feeling; ugh; it ruins my day; I cannot go at all without a laxative; i take a pretty high dose of Magnesium Citrate pills. I have taken one form or other of Magnesium for 20 years- 10 years ago i gave up on MOM cause it makes me sick and dizzy. All was well until a year ago when Mag citrate pills started making me feel lousy; so what I do now is take it every other day; that means on those "days off" I am miserable. I don't even want to eat but of course I have to. On those days I don't take magnesium I just try and go on with my day and look forward to taking mag pills that night. it is the only thing I can do; i can't take mag citrate pills every day any longer. I do take a large dose (1500 mg) but figure if i take it every other day it averages out to 750 mg per day, not so bad. I hate not taking mag every night but i tell myself i just have to live with feeling like a cow on days I don't take it. that is the way it is. I am going to try and find a gastroenterologist who has some creativity (not easy to find let me tell you), to see if there is anything else I can take and get off magnesium for a while. I know if I could stop taking it for a month I would feel normal again.


----------

